# Tratamiento de imagenes con matlab



## mr_coral (Jun 1, 2006)

Hola quisiera prenguntarles como puedo editar una imagen con matlab, lo que nesecito hacer es mejorar una imagen de una ecografia axial rectal, esta imagen es para detectar cancer precoz de prostata. La imagen obviamente esta en escala de grises, y lo que debo hacer es mejorar, que se vea mejor el tumo o la masa maligna. No se como hacer esto en matlab. Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria. En serio hace mas de 3 años que no uso matlab y no se que hacer.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 1, 2006)

Y con photoshop, se que parece tonto pero como primera aproximacion es mas rapido y eficar, si luego ves que funciona bien pues lo haces con matlab.
Pero como minimo estaras seguro de los resultados, dudo que matlab te de mas potencia que el photoshop


----------



## jjdj19 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola, quisiera saber en que pagina encuentro buena información acerca del procesamiento digital de imagenes en matlab.

Es un proyecto de una materia de la universidad y la debo elaborar en GUI, es decir con interfaz grafica para que el usuario pueda acceder a ella y modificar la imagen que quiera.

saludos...


----------



## ariel (Mar 31, 2008)

mr_coral dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera prenguntarles como puedo editar una imagen con matlab, lo que nesecito hacer es mejorar una imagen de una ecografia axial rectal, esta imagen es para detectar cancer precoz de prostata. La imagen obviamente esta en escala de grises, y lo que debo hacer es mejorar, que se vea mejor el tumo o la masa maligna. No se como hacer esto en matlab. Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria. En serio hace mas de 3 años que no uso matlab y no se que hacer.



Pues si alguna ves usaste matlab deberias saber que absolutamente todo en matlab viene documentado, pues usa esa documentación, a demas puedes ver la web de matworks por algun webinar que trate de tu tema, ahora mismo vi uno ;-)

http://www.mathworks.es/company/events/webinars/index.html

Saludos y suerte . . .


----------



## Eduhxc (Abr 2, 2008)

mr_coral dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera prenguntarles como puedo editar una imagen con matlab, lo que nesecito hacer es mejorar una imagen de una ecografia axial rectal, esta imagen es para detectar cancer precoz de prostata. La imagen obviamente esta en escala de grises, y lo que debo hacer es mejorar, que se vea mejor el tumo o la masa maligna. No se como hacer esto en matlab. Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria. En serio hace mas de 3 años que no uso matlab y no se que hacer.



Hola, es la primera vez que entro en este foro y me gustaria ayudarte (si es posible).

Prueba a binarizar la imagen (im2bw) y despues saca el borde (edge). Con esto consigues eliminar bastante información que no creo que vayas a utilizar y te estorba. 

Ah, si quieres luego puedes rellenar la imagen (imfill). 

Un saludo


----------



## Eduhxc (Abr 2, 2008)

jjdj19 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, quisiera saber en que pagina encuentro buena información acerca del procesamiento digital de imagenes en matlab.
> 
> Es un proyecto de una materia de la universidad y la debo elaborar en GUI, es decir con interfaz grafica para que el usuario pueda acceder a ella y modificar la imagen que quiera.
> 
> saludos...



En mathworks.............................  

Si no encuentras nada pones en Google..........procesamiento de imagenes matlab.........y a pasar una tarde entretenida (como hemos hecho el resto).

Un saludo...


----------



## rinver (Sep 21, 2008)

podria por favor explicarme como utilizo filtro en imagenes utilizando matlab....

espero por su pronta respuesta ..grasias


----------



## Eduhxc (Sep 22, 2008)

Puedes especificar un poco mas que quieres filtrar? te lo digo por que dependiendo de la aplicacion se utiliza un tipo de filtro u otro...


----------



## rinver (Sep 26, 2008)

bueno lo que trato de hacer es mejorar una imagen borrosa....
.....agradecido por tu ayuda...


----------



## Eduhxc (Sep 30, 2008)

intenta con esto:  primero ajusta el histograma de la imagen para eliminar los valores con mucha concentración y a continuación utiliza algún tipo de filtro multidimensional lineal (por ejemplo el de la media) y juega con los valores...

ah, si por casualidad te gustan las fotos en blanco y negro pasa tu imagen a escala de grises y luego haz lo otro que te dije antes y ya verás que bien te queda...

un saludo


----------



## fernanebr1 (Mar 10, 2010)

hola buenas

me gustaria saber como pasar de una imagen circular a una rectangular usando matlab. 

gracias


----------

